# HiVi bullet tweeters - anyone try them?



## otis857 (Feb 12, 2008)

Greetings and salutations Y'all
Beenaway for awhile but check in from time to time. I saw these on PE closeout before Christmas and picked up a pair. Has anyone here tried them yet? Similar to B&W tweeter design so I thought these would be good to play around with. Any thoughts?

http://http://www.parts-express.com/hivi-tn28-fabric-dome-tweeter--297-409


----------

